# Best toy dog harness?



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

This is the one that I use for Ryker. It cleans up pretty well with some soap and water or a throw in the wash. 

Search Results

They have different sizes depending on what you need, but it's called the Coastal Pet Comfort Soft Harness.

Good luck!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Had these recommended to me by another poster here some time ago.

Welcome to the Dog-Games Shop


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks both. I can't find the coastal pets one in the UK, but the Dog Games ones look promising. There just seems to be so much o the for such a tiny dog!


----------

